# MBARA King Fish



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

Went to Mexico Beach to fish in the MBARA tournament. Pre-fished Friday water was rough caught a few spanish bounced around a good bit. Weather forcast for Saturday 2 to 3 building to 3 to 5 winds 10 to 15 out of the EAST.My crew bailed out at the last minute :no: so we did not enter the tournament. Got up Saturday morning seas flat along the beach, talked one of my crew into going out pulled away from the dock around 9:00 ran out to the bouy line seas 2 ' or less :whistling: start getting bites as soon as we gat baits in the water released 2 small kings boxed a couple of spanish. Caught a king about 15# a few more spanish one a little over 6# (would have won the money for spanish 5.25# winner) caught 2 black tip sharks then back to the dock by 1:30. :thumbup: Maybe next year I can find a couple of men to fish with!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i would have boated those black tips lol


----------

